# SMS/Turface Grey



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone know of any stores in the metroplex who have this in stock? I'm converting my 65g to a fw setup....


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

The Lesco in Plano has some of this usually in stock


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Ah thanks...I'll call them on Monday!


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

They don't have any more -any other suggestions?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Have any John Deere's in your area? Over here, John Deere has bought out most if not all the Lesco's.


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

I checked the Ft. Worth John Deere landscape store off of Hulen last week. They had just recently had the last of their Turface Pro League grey bought and all they had was SMS Red in stock.

You can go to http://www.lesco.com/ and search for local stores and call to see if any of them have it in stock.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

A local shop down here in Austin is able to order it. I want to get some for myself, and I would be happy to order you some too. Maybe we could meet in Waco and I could get it to you (and you could buy me a drink somewhere  ) PM me if interested.


----------

